# Thermarest marpad



## Cabbage Head (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok,  after a couple hours of lying in the cd mud one of the guys let me borrow his.   Where can I get one?  Remember,  I am frugal and can always trade something if someone has one lying around.....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 5, 2016)

Forgot pic...   Oops


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 5, 2016)

You mean this?

MSR MARPAD-Lite


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 5, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> MSR MARPAD-Lite


That's it....   Hoping to find one a little cheaper


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2016)

Found a nice review of it...not to find a better price!


----------



## digrar (Mar 5, 2016)

They used to do a 3/4 sized one, just enough to provide padding for your hips and shoulders. Worked a treat, but we didn't have the frozen winters to deal with like you guys, so full length might be more of a necessity.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 5, 2016)

Ya,  agree.   On the down time I was able to roll over and almost get comfortable.   Illinois weather sucks.   Yesterday partly sunny,  today overcast and cold.   Just my luck,  in a couple days we will be in the 50's.


----------

